# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Bathroom Reno & Asbestos

## scoobysteve

Hi All, 
I'm needing to re-tile the shower area in my bathroom as a few of the tiles have fallen off and cracked as well as a section that has sunken into the wall. The tiles are old school and highly unlikely available anymore. 
However, there is good chance that the boards are asbestos as the house is in the 30 - 40 yr life span. 
Can i have an asbestos remover out to remove the asbestos sheeting from that area of the bathroom only? I hope so because the entire walls are likely to all be asbestos sheeting from floor right upto the ceiling. The good side is that there is tiling from the floor right up to the ceiling on all four walls. 
Any help would be great. thank you. 
Kind Regards,
Steve

----------


## Bloss

No need to remove it all even if it is asbestos (as is likely). This is not going to be problem so long as you don't use any powered machinery on it or cause dust particles without proper protection. You can lift the old tiles off an area to the nearest studs, remove the old sheet then put in new one and then clean up and replace with new tiles. 
Another option is to remove all the tiles then simply fix a new sheet of fibre over the asbestos sheet. 
There is plenty of info on the web and also on this site - search asbestos.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Gooner

I was in the exact same position about 8 months ago. I was in my bathroom "ripping" all the tiles and cement sheeting from the wall. Not using any kind of breathing aparatus.  
About an hour into the job it occured to me that the stuff could be aspestos. I stopped and bought a sample to a place in Box Hill (Melbourne) that analyzes it for free. It turned out to be aspestos. 
You can get someone in to remove it from your bathroom. Be prepared to pay a pretty penny. 
I ended up removing it myself being really careful on how I sealed up the affected area, prective clothing, and disposal. Unfortunatley only two tips in Melbourne accept aspestos. They are in Epping and Laverton. I ended up paying someone to collect and dispose of it.

----------


## scoobysteve

Hi Guys, 
thanks for the replies.. thats exactly what i needed to know... I might just get the right breathing aparatus and clothing and do it my self as it only as small section that needs to be removed (2 x 1.8 high by 1.5wide)... thanks again..

----------


## Gooner

If you do it yourself, just be sure you know what you are doing. Research it properly. Lots of information to be found on the web.  There are local laws you need to be aware of. In some cases you are not allowed to do it yourself.   Needs to be disposed of in 200 micron thick plastic that you can buy at Bunnies. Get disposable protective clothing and breathing apparatus. (Not nuisance mask!). Make sure you seal all windows, vents, etc. Try and localize the work to the sealed room. Ensure you have a HEPA vacuum handy. Using a water spray bottle to spray down the material to reduce dust also helps. Needs to be disposed of at rubbish tips that accept asbestos. Usually you need to let them know before you go there. (I rang our local councl and found there is no council support/assistence in removing asbestos from a property. They will come and take "dangeours chemicals" away free of charge, but not asbestos).  We (justifiably) take all these precautions now-a-days but I remember way back my father working with asbestos freely power-sawing the stuff up, no breathing apparatus, etc.

----------


## Animalector

we're doing our ensuite, and had to remove Asbestos (this is in Brisbane), it's ok to do it yourself, make sure you get a mask that's approved for asbestos (P2 I think??), I would suggest one of those full body painters suits so you can throw it afterwards and also it helps when you're breaking it down into more managable pieces to wet it down first. This prevents any dust from blwoing around. As mentioned use the thick plastic wrapping for sure but our local tip wouldn't take it unless it was tripple wrapped and taped.. so be aware about that one. Not all dumps will take it, call before you go to confirm. 
Goodluck.. 
Andy

----------

